# Phone noise, losing DSL sync, partial bandwith, etc



## seth_turner_04 (Sep 20, 2006)

Within the past week, our DSL has been losing signal quite often. Sometimes when it syncs back up finally, it is not getting normal speed. I have a wireless router that we use to network four computers together and share the internet also. The router should not have been the culprit though since we have had it like this for almost a year and a half now without any issues, but just to be sure I removed it from the network and hooked one computer up directly to the modem. This helped the connection for a while, but it eventually did the same thing.

Another weird thing that I have noticed is that our phones now have a lot of static when the dsl modem is plugged in. I never noticed this before up until recently when our problems started up. We have a filter on the lines and I even replaced it with a new one to make sure that wasn't a problem either. The noise goes away if you plug the phone directly into the wall jack without a filter or dsl modem.

Anybody ever have this issue with their phones and DSL?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a filter? You need a filter on EVERY phone instrument EXCEPT the DSL modem.


----------



## seth_turner_04 (Sep 20, 2006)

We only have one phone and one phone jack that is hooked up for that matter. The DSL and the phone both plug into the same filter that is plugged into the wall.

Would a double filter possibly help?

We have been set up this way for years and never had a problem with phone noise or disconnecting up until recently.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The single filter most likely has a port for the DSL modem and a port for the phone. Swapping those would cause a major issue, make sure they're connected properly.


----------



## seth_turner_04 (Sep 20, 2006)

They are connected propertly. 

I got in touch with my ISP and they are SUPPOSED to send a technician out Friday to look at our lines and stuff. We went through this last week and the guy never showed up and they said that they had no record of us even calling. This time I called and verified that they have a work ticket created for us so we will see what happens when Friday rolls around.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know, sounds like an issue with the lines, either internal or external. :smile:


----------

